# wooden teak carpets



## indo teak (Jan 20, 2015)

We are a furniture manufacture of reclaimed teak. We process the wooden teak waste into handicraft and furniture products that are very artistic and eco-friendly. 
Our products consist of wooden carpets or wooden rugs, lamps, and several kinds of furniture made from reclaimed teak. 

Our wooden teak carpets or wooden teak rugs can be rolled just like other kinds of carpets or rugs, and the string won’t be visible.

Warmest Regards
Indonesia Teak Handicraft

examples of our products


----------

